# Check this out!!!!



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't posted about this yet, but I've frozen my company and moved to Chicago to work for a big commercial and industrial contractor. We just bought this machine. It is so cool!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats the coolest spam I have ever seen.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It is called a cnc. Looks like a Festool router attached. 

I agree...some of the coolest spam here at CT.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

thats pretty cool now if we could just find a true need for it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Only problem is, I don't think it will fit in my van.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Only problem is, I don't think it will fit in my van.


You gotta get rid of all that candy :whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

What happens when the CNC meets the reality that NO framing is truly perfect?

The real drywall guys will end up doing what they normally do anyway IMO.

Also, how much time will this really save? I've watched my drywallers work and they move a heck of a lot faster than that machine.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

PS

Where in Chicago did you move?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

sunkist said:


> thats pretty cool now if we could just find a true need for it.




The project my company bought it for is a 20 million dollar drywall job. We expect to save 300,000 in labor savings using this machine.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

What would be the practical application? Are corners really that hard to finish? So woop de doo, he still has to finish all the butt joints.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> PS
> 
> Where in Chicago did you move?




I'm living in wicker park.. My office is downtown.. and my jobsite is in Batavia


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

There are a lot of guys here that are from Dupage and Will Counties. (A little south of you in Cook)

You've got friends in the area in case you need them.:thumbsup:

Angus, Me, Mikeswoods, TNT, Rivers Edge, and a bunch more.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> What happens when the CNC meets the reality that NO framing is truly perfect?
> 
> The real drywall guys will end up doing what they normally do anyway IMO.
> 
> Also, how much time will this really save? I've watched my drywallers work and they move a heck of a lot faster than that machine.


Metal studs.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> There are a lot of guys here that are from Dupage and Will Counties. (A little south of you in Cook)
> 
> You've got friends in the area in case you need them.:thumbsup:
> 
> Angus, Me, Mikeswoods, TNT, Rivers Edge, and a bunch more.



Good to know!!! It has been an adjustment for me getting used to using Union labor. I've been meeting a lot of great contractors here, and so far everything is going well.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Metal studs


are perfectly straight everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Won't you have just as much added time and labor measuring, going back to the shop to program the CNC, machine time,
Assembly and delivery? All before installation. 

Seems it would be faster to just board two sides
Of a corner and finish.

I could see where doing shapes with reveals and such will be a huge time saver with this though.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That machine slowly makes the weakest corners ever. That corner looks good until you prime it, or touch it. Heaven forbid you gently bang it. :no:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

If you put the metal inside it, it should be a better performing corner than a traditional one. No more cracking for one.


----------



## hdrider_chgo (Feb 23, 2009)

Union drywall contractors have been doing corners like that here on site for years with nothing but a router and a v-groove bit. 

It does actually save a lot of labor. They're usually used in ceiling soffits where nobody is going to bump the corner. You can also reinforce the corner with wood or metal on the inside.

Here's a thread and pictures I posted several years ago:

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?42533-Perfect-no-tape-drywall-corners

These are often hung from suspended drywall grid, so no framing to worry about.

And, we have these here in the big city, too:
http://www.autoslam.com/.docs/pg/10520


----------



## hdrider_chgo (Feb 23, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> I'm living in wicker park.. My office is downtown.. and my jobsite is in Batavia


I live in Wicker Park, too.


----------

